# Traynor YSR-1 Custom Reverb head?



## adamthemute

Has anyone had experience with a '70 or '71 Traynor YSR-1 Custom Reverb head? I could maybe get one over here, just would like to know if they're good. What are they generally worth and what other amps could they be compared to?


----------



## adamthemute

I took the risk and traded for this amp without knowing much about it. I just heard it and had to grab it! It's in mint shape and I got it from the original owner.

It is very LOUD. It stays very clean on the 1st input, but the 2nd input breaks up at lower volumes. The reverb is alright, not as good as a Fender, Tremolo is lacking at bit too but it's still pretty fun. It takes to pedals very well. My distortion and overdrive pedals siund great.


----------



## gerald guerrero

thats a great great amp. I have one. Trick is to drive it into the right cabineyt. a 4X12 marshall with 65 watt speakers, or a 2X15 EV cabinet with 300 watt speakers will do the trick . Its VEEEEERY excellent classic tube rock distortion. Yes, that tremolo is very nice..how many amps you know of have this feature-a tube tremolo?- only exotic(now) Fenders. SEll this dog-ass amp immidiatly! ...to me!


----------



## bolero

my .o2c: get it checked out, they have some of the best tremolo EVER, in my opinion....it is power-tube modulating trem, & is very lush....sounds like it needs some TLC

the lower ( 2nd ) input on traynors is the hot input


these sound great with les pauls :rockon2:


----------



## zurn

Found four of of them on kijiji, good deals?

http://montreal.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...om-Reverb-head-and-cab-700-W0QQAdIdZ168973772

http://montreal.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...or-YSR-1-Custom-Reverb-70s-W0QQAdIdZ134332828

http://montreal.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-musical-instruments-Traynor-YSR-1-W0QQAdIdZ170173718

http://montreal.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...M-REVRB-YSR1-PREND-ECHANGE-W0QQAdIdZ168166116


----------



## poolboy

I have the ysr-1 . picked it up about a month ago and paid 550 for it. Probably not the best deal but they are rare as hens teeth. Its in great condition and yes like all says its LOUD !. compared to my Peavey classic 50 this one is louder and cleaner at higher volumes. Takes pedals well to. You won't be disapointed.
I run it through a 2x12 cab that i just bought from steamco music. SO far sd good.. good luck with your new amp


----------



## poolboy

For got to mention ! the trick also is to jump the two channels. This gives you more punch and control of your tone .


----------



## tralfonz

I recently purchased one off Ebay for $325.00 plus shipping $365.00 USD was the total.These are great amps. I have the head and it is well built; has Hammond transformers; hand wired point to point. I cannot say enough as to how great this amp performs. I found the amp I have been looking for. It has EL 34(?) power and 6 12AX7"s preamp tubes. Get a Phillips 12AX7 coverter tube.
Speaker; if you choose to use 12 inches, I was rec. a eminence wizzard or a Jenson Neo. It's a 8 Ohm output. You can Jumper this amp since it has a Channel I ( two imp) and and Channel II ( two imp )
Use a guitar cable ( ( 2 inch) CH 1 2nd into Ch II upper input; guitar cable into lower input on Ch 2. Hope you get it. This gives max sound !!! Fulltone OCD or good tube screamer and you are in business.
BUY IT !!! Dave


----------



## snacker

i love mine!


----------



## stever67

I have a bunch of amps: Orange, Bogner, Vox, Peavey, and have had a pile more, but my ysr1 (which I believe is a 1967) has stayed as others came and went. I actually built a 212 combo box for it to Bluesbreaker dimensions. My understanding is that they're similar to a JTM45 with a trem circuit, which I also understand is what a Bluesbreaker is. Mine doesn't really have the dirt that a BB spins up, but it takes pedals like no other, has lots of headroom, and does get into old Marshall territory when you spank it. 

My ysr1 will never go anywhere, if it were stolen I'd get another one, and I'd support anyone who was thinking of getting one. It's top notch!


----------



## The Lullaby

Okay I just got a Traynor YSR-1 as a gift, its got pretty microphonic tubes...what are the first tubes again?


----------

